# TextArea begrenzen



## JavaMan (9. Mrz 2005)

hi, hab ein problem. Habe ein Kommentarfenster geschrieben als TextArea. aber dieses soll nur 250 zeichen enthalten... 

wie kann ich das so begrenzen dass das Area nur so groß ist für 250 zeichen?

thx scho mal  :wink:


----------



## Gast (9. Mrz 2005)

PS: shit.. habs vergessen... is net TextArea AWT sondern --> JTextArea ... also Swing


----------



## dotlens (9. Mrz 2005)

irgendwie mag ich unsere Suchfunktion
Vieleicht könntest du sie ja auch benutzen?!?


----------



## Gast (9. Mrz 2005)

hmm passt nur irgendwie net.... ich hab ja ne TextArea und kein Textfield... und dann auch noch "JTextArea" ... mit normalen AWT is einfacher... aber die Swing is bizle komplizierter


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mrz 2005)

> hmm passt nur irgendwie net.... ich hab ja ne TextArea und kein Textfield... und dann auch noch "JTextArea" ... mit normalen AWT is einfacher... aber die Swing is bizle komplizierter


Das System ist doch genau das gleiche!
Im übrigen ist Swing eher leichter zu handhaben IMHO


----------



## dotlens (9. Mrz 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmm passt nur irgendwie net.... ich hab ja ne TextArea und kein Textfield... und dann auch noch "JTextArea" ... mit normalen AWT is einfacher... aber die Swing is bizle komplizierter


lol der war gut ;-)
probiers zuerst aus bevor du so nen quatsch schreibst!
KeyListener kanns du auf fast alles hinzufügen.

getText().lenght() hilft dir


----------



## Gast (9. Mrz 2005)

kk danke


----------

